# How did you pick your Lawn Tractor



## crammy_IA (May 13, 2010)

There are so many brands, so many models.

Out all the choices how did you come to the decision on the L&G you purchased?


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a Craftsman 12/38 5 speed for 19 years. Great little machine. When I bought my John Deere last year I gave it to my brother and he's still using it. I bought my JD for the flimsyest of all reasons ... because for years I've just wanted one. I know a couple neighbors who have them and they have had good luck. I realize a JD LA105 is at the bottom of the heap in the "bigger is always better" lawn/garden tractor world, but it suits my needs perfectly and I love it. Plus I didn't want to spend more than $1500 on a lawn mower.


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

One look at the Cub 2500 did it. Many features for the $$.

A true garden tractor.


----------



## Greg Goodfellow (Nov 9, 2008)

*How did I choose my lawn tractor?*

My dad gave me my Cub. That's why I'm so passionate about fixing 'er up this year. Everyone's information on this board is so appreciated!


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

I got tired of "wrenching" on my Allis Chalmers B207. So I needed a _Lawn_ tractor to mow the lawn. I bought more lawn tractor than I needed, but I could afford it, and I wanted it, so I purchased it. John Deere X320. :cowboy:


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I went with a John Deere about 8 years ago, I would have been 60 years old then, I'm 68 now.

I figured as I get older I won't be able to just fix any tractor or take it in or whatever, and we have a John Deere dealer about 10 miles away.

Knowing they will fix it here or come and get it, and if the tractor isn't to old they will have parts, that was my main reason.

Rob


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Two Rivers, been through your town many times on the way to Door County ... next time I'll wave.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Windlake said:


> Two Rivers, been through your town many times on the way to Door County ... next time I'll wave.


Don't wave, just stop in, but try to do it in the afternoon I usually don't get up this early.

Rob


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry Rob, I'm usually cruising through way earlier than this on our way up, might have to stop by on the way home sometime. LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It was used and a a good deal! I wish I could afford a zero turn............but gloosy sales brochures is as close as I'm gonna get to that fantasy!


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I'm looking into Lawn Tractors too. You guys that already have one how many acres are you sitting on?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dugout said:


> I'm looking into Lawn Tractors too. You guys that already have one how many acres are you sitting on?


10, but I mow about 1 if that.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a "couple" requirements - PRICE, parts, at LEAST 20 HP, and at LEAST a 48" deck. It also had to either have a key switch to mow in reverse, or the reverse lock out had to be easy to disable. Same for the seat switch. I also wanted cast axle. I got a Hydrostat, but wish I would have gotten a gear model. Other than that, I am well pleased with mine - Poulan Pro 700 series with a 54" deck. It tears up my hillside. I ended up getting it (new) on sale and a special rebate. Ended up paying less then $1200 for it after everything was said and done.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Dugout said:


> I'm looking into Lawn Tractors too. You guys that already have one how many acres are you sitting on?


Almost one acre. 

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Windlake said:


> Sorry Rob, I'm usually cruising through way earlier than this on our way up, might have to stop by on the way home sometime. LOL


Stop over. The wife and I are usually here.

Rob


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Had enough of the cheap Troy Bilt that was made out of stamped sheet metal, and enough of the White snow blower that would break every other storm, and went over the top and got a JD CUT. I love it, hope it will be my last tractor, unless I need bigger, they I will have an additional tractor.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I mow about 2 acres with mine. I had one JD mower in my life - an STX38 - NEVER again.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> I mow about 2 acres with mine. I had one JD mower in my life - an STX38 - NEVER again.......


Why dat? I have a very old 316 that just keeps on going after 26 years! I was aware that JD makes a low end line for the box stores. What a shame. I hate crap! Waste of resources.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

SUPPOSEDLY, the STX38 "Yellow Deck" was a JD machine, not a "box store" one. It had a 12HP Kohler. It couldn't get out of it's OWN way. Had the thing for 2 years. I tried to sell the thing and got NO TAKERS - even at $50. Finally sent the thing to China, just to get it out of my way. 

I ain't a REAL big fan of green thngs anyway. It KNEW I hated it.

That's also the reason I wanted a 20 HP or above - 12 HP just ain't gonna happen on my place.


----------

